# Kleidung & Co. - Lieblingsmarken/-stücke



## Warnschild (4. November 2009)

Ich tausche mich immer gern über alle mögliche Ausstattung aus, vor allem, was die Klamotten fürs Rad bzw. allgemein den Sport angeht. 

Hier also fange ich mal an  mit einem meiner persönlichen Favoriten, was Sportbekleidung angeht: 

Von Rono habe ich sowohl Unterwäsche als auch alle möglichen Sachen: Jacken, eine Kappe, ein supertolles Kapuzenlaufshirt (mein beinahe-Favorit), inzwischen 2 (Herren-)Shorts, die ich heiß und innig liebe (sind lässig geschnitten, robust, pflegeleicht, toller Sitz, sehr bequem),....

Die Homepage ist ziemlich unübersichtlich. Tolle Bilder findet man darum erst auf den zweiten Blick unter: "service" => "downloads".

Da habe ich auch die Vorschau auf die Triathlon-Kollektion im nächsten Jahr gefunden, die offenbar gemeinsam mit Maloja läuft. (mach leider keinen Triathlon, von daher kauf ich da wohl nichts :-( ).

Ich mag Rono, weil die Sachen funktionell, einfach und doch stylish, gut verarbeitet und durchdacht geschnitten sind, weil man fürs Geld sehr gute Sachen bekommt, die dann aber doch nicht jeder hat (wenn man nicht einfach nur ne schwarze Lauftight und das passende Trägershirt kauft).


----------



## trek 6500 (4. November 2009)

...liebe meine pearl izumi am fib jacke  un d  die  seargent shorts von fox. und die five ten !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. November 2009)

genau! FiveTen 

Und um diese Jahreszeit ist meine Lupine Lampe auch ganz hoch im Kurs...


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. November 2009)

Lieblingsstücke? Meine Bike- und Radschuhe von Specialized! Seitdem ich die trage, gehören meine Knieprobleme der Vergangenheit an. Außerdem sind sie bequem.    Allerdings nicht ganz billig...


----------



## teekillja (5. November 2009)

Mein Favorit im Winter ist ne MTB Cargo-Hose "Boto" von Protective. -Habe vorsichtshalber gleich 2 davon gekauft   - Übrige Jahreszeit auch ne Protective- Hose "Fitz Roy". Die gibt's anscheinend nicht mehr. Schade, denn die würde ich gerne nochmals kaufen


----------



## mtbbee (5. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Lieblingsstücke? Meine Bike- und Radschuhe von Specialized! (



ja, habe ich ebenso für Rennrad und MTB - daher würden mich auch die Defroster noch interessieren.



scylla schrieb:


> Und um diese Jahreszeit ist meine Lupine Lampe auch ganz hoch im Kurs...



nutze zwar keine Lupine, aber so was ähnliches ... und muß sagen, seit ich das Lampi habe, mag ich gar nicht mehr mein Eigenbau her nehmen.



teekillja schrieb:


> Mein Favorit im Winter ist ne MTB Cargo-Hose "Boto" von Protective. -Habe vorsichtshalber gleich 2 davon gekauft



Darüber bin ich auch schon im Netz gestolpert. Mich würde interessieren wie diese ausfällt - gerne auch via PM - ich habe so meine Sorge, dass Männer S wiedermal zu groß sein könnte.


----------



## teekillja (5. November 2009)

@mtbbee
Du hast ne PM
Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## mtbbee (5. November 2009)

teekillja schrieb:


> @mtbbee
> Du hast ne PM
> Gruß aus Berlin



Berlin? Da hopple ich auch ab und an im Grunewald umher 
PM zurück - DANKE


----------



## apoptygma (5. November 2009)

Meine Specialized Radschuhe  und Handschuhe 

Dazu meine Sugoi Radhose  und meine Protective-Trikots.

Heute werden die Spray Event, meine X-Alp Short und mein neues Pro Warm von Craft ausprobiert ausprobiert gg...da stehts vielleicht noch aus ;-)


----------



## M_on_Centurion (5. November 2009)

Ich habe ein schwarzes Radtrikot von Adidas. Das ist schon über 10 Jahre alt aber ich ziehe es immer noch sehr gerne an.  Leider sieht man aber mittlerweile an einer Stelle, dass es nicht mehr "ganz neu" ist, aber egal, ich bin auch nicht mehr ganz neu. 
Auch ein ärmelloses vom Stadler zähle ich zu meinen Lieblingsstücken.


----------



## Twinkie (5. November 2009)

ich mag meine 12-ender überschuhe. denn die halten die füße warm, auch wenn der rest des körpers schon blaugefrohren ist. 
außerdem mag ich meine dynamics windweste, weil die mir schon oft das leben bei wetterumschwüngen gerettet hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (5. November 2009)

...die cannondale regenjacke nicht zu vergessen - wind UND wasserdicht - und man suppt darin trotzdem nicht - und : nur 35 euronen in willingen auf´m bike festival .... letzter tag - da wird alles immer  noch mal ´n bissi billiger !!


----------



## apoptygma (5. November 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Heute werden die Spray Event, meine X-Alp Short und mein neues Pro Warm von Craft ausprobiert ausprobiert gg...da stehts vielleicht noch aus ;-)



So, ausm Regen zurück (der Gott sei dank getz nicht durchgehend war)

Also, das Pro Warm allein getragen ohne Trikot mit Spray Event drüber...fast zu warm bei 7 Grad. Jacke 100% dicht und gut atmungsaktiv (bissken schwitzen is leider immer). Short super  und auch sehr atmungsaktiv. Gut, der Rest der Beine wurde nass 

Hatte zudem meine neuen Winterhandschuhe von Protective an, wind und 100% wasserdicht....ich war sehr überrascht, wie atmungsaktiv die waren, flauschigwarme Hände, kein Schwitzen, und das eben bei Plustemperaturen, die hatte ich günstig bei actionsports.de geschossen.


----------



## trek 6500 (5. November 2009)

.....meine  seal skinz socken - 100 pro wasserdicht und schön warm !! super teile !!!


----------



## starlit (6. November 2009)

Ich mag *Meister Proper*, manchmal nehme ich auch den *General*, aber nur den mit dem Frühlingsduft!

Zum Frühstück esse ich gern *Kellogs Corn Flakes*, ausser Samstags, da gibt es aufgebackene Brötchen von *Dr. Oetker* und Erdbeermarmelade von *Schwartau*.


----------



## apoptygma (6. November 2009)

starlit schrieb:


> Ich mag *Meister Proper*, manchmal nehme ich auch den *General*, aber nur den mit dem Frühlingsduft!
> 
> Zum Frühstück esse ich gern *Kellogs Corn Flakes*, ausser Samstags, da gibt es aufgebackene Brötchen von *Dr. Oetker* und Erdbeermarmelade von *Schwartau*.




Die besten Aufbackbrötchen hat Coppenrath.

Schwartau Samt bitte!

Cornflakes machen doch noch nicht mal ansatzweise satt...versuhs ma mit Müsli, entspannt ungemein


----------



## ZeFlo (6. November 2009)

starlit schrieb:


> Ich mag *Meister Proper*, manchmal nehme ich auch den *General*, aber nur den mit dem Frühlingsduft!
> 
> Zum Frühstück esse ich gern *Kellogs Corn Flakes*, ausser Samstags, da gibt es aufgebackene Brötchen von *Dr. Oetker* und Erdbeermarmelade von *Schwartau*.





sehr schön

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffiTycoon (8. November 2009)

Seit heute habe ich zwei neue Lieblingsstrücke. Meine erste Tour mit den neuen MW 80 von Shimano und meinen neuen Seal-Skinz Handschuhen war grandios. Also die Schuhe sind schön warm und sitzen perfekt bei mir (auch wenn ich immer noch an der Schuhgröße 45 zu knacken habe ). Die Sealskinz-Handschuhe waren heute noch etwas übertrieben und ich mußte mich erst an das voluminöse Gefühl an den Fingern gewöhnen, aber nachher ging's super.
Nicht zu vergessen: meine Sealskinz Strümpfe (also nicht die Socken, sondern Kniestümpfe) sehr fein


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. November 2009)

ich oute mich als totaler Maloja-Fan, an der 2009er Kollektion könnte ich mich kaputtkaufen  Die Jacken und Shirts sind klasse und sehen toll und nicht unbedingt nach Bikeklamotte aus.
Meine bisherige Lieblingshose ist eine Pearl Izumi, nicht sehr schön aber bequem 

An meinen Specialized Motodiva Schuhen habe ich schmerzhaft feststellen müssen, dass meine Füße in Männerschuhe gehören, für kürzere Strecken oder im Studio taugen die aber sehr gut.

Auf der Suche nach dem tollsten Handschuh bin ich noch


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. November 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Cornflakes machen doch noch nicht mal ansatzweise satt...



Dafür dick!


----------



## Jennfa (9. November 2009)

Ich bin von den Roeckl Handschuhen total begeistert. Ich habe mittlerweile 3 verschiedene (Winter/Kurze/Langfinger mit protection). Meine Gore Windstopperjacke begleitet mich Herbst-Frühjahr. Ansonsten --> Maloja!!! 

Grüße Jenna


----------



## apoptygma (9. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Dafür dick!



Moin meine Liebe!!

Das auch ja, daher gibts hier am Schreibtisch getz ersma nen Müsli ;-)

Genieß den Tag....bei was auch immer.....


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. November 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Moin meine Liebe!!
> 
> Genieß den Tag....bei was auch immer.....



Moin moin! Ich arbeite jetzt noch ein Stündchen (Artikel schreiben über Steuer- und Arbeitsrechtsthemen  :kotz, dann ein Kaffee, dann ab ins Solarium, dann... Na, mal sehen.


----------



## burschilan (24. November 2009)

Moin,
ich liebe und schwöre auf mein Gore Xenon Wintertrikot! Zwischen herbst und Winter und bis knap unter 20°C gibt es nichts angenehmeres!


----------



## apoptygma (24. November 2009)

burschilan schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich liebe und schwöre auf mein Gore Xenon Wintertrikot! Zwischen herbst und Winter und bis knap unter 20°C gibt es nichts angenehmeres!



Du fährst über 10 Grad nen Wintertrikot??????  Ich würde mich auflösen *lach


----------



## muirana (24. November 2009)

Ich liebe meine Sportful Betty Lady Bibtight....speziell ihr Polster! Für mich absolut ideal. Und die Hosenbeine sind auch noch superlang und sogar für mich passend.


----------

